# Translation of whole texts



## chorobisco

Queria preguntar acerca de la posibilidad de abrir un foro para traducciones enteras de cartas personales, documentos oficiales que el lector necesita entender etc., siempre y cuando esto no infringa ninguna ley. 

Parece obvio que siempre va a haber personas que piden ayuda con traducciones, pero a mi modo de ver, es mejor que esto no afecte tanto a los foros de gramatica y vocabulario.

Seria posible abrir un nuevo foro para traducciones, o esto fomentaria abusos?


----------



## ampurdan

La finalidad principal de estos foros, complementando el diccionario, es proporcionar una ayuda al aprendizaje de lenguas extrajeras. Yo tengo dudas de que las traducciones de textos extensos, aunque sea en un foro específico para ello, puedan ayudar a aprender. En un hilo en el que se pide una traducción de un texto de 200 palabras no se favorece un debate de cada uno de los aspectos lingüísticos, si no más bien se suele convertir en un hilo en el que cada uno se limita a aportar su propia propuesta de traducción o corrección, para que el que pidió la traducción o corrección pueda elegir. Es mucho mejor incentivar a la gente a que parta su consulta en varios hilos con dudas específicas, que luego van a poder ser consultadas independientemente. Además, así se tienen muchas más posibilidades de generar un debate enriquecedor, creo yo.


----------



## Aurin

Una cosa no tiene que excluir la otra. Yo muchas veces agradecería la revisión de una traducción. Y viceversa no me importaría revisar traducciones a mi lengua materna.
Otra posibilidad también sería confeccionar una lista de los foreros dispuestos a revisar traducciones en la que me apuntaría.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, las revisiones de los textos personales para que tengan la apariencia de textos escritos por un nativo (que yo sin duda también agradecería muchas veces) no caen dentro del objeto de estos foros, Aurin.

No me cabe ninguna duda de que hay mucha gente dispuesta a ayudar y eso es magnífico, pero no nos damos cuenta que prestando esa ayuda algunas veces se abusa de nuestra buena voluntad para realizar un trabajo que tiene un valor económico, lo cual no es grave cuando existe efectiva reciprocidad, pero no cuando el sitio se convierte en un lugar con fama de conseguir traducciones gratuitas de cualquier cosa, en la que la gente accede por eso sin contribuir. Me parecería un abuso y desde luego no un incentivo al aprendizaje.


----------



## danielfranco

From my point of view, which is absolutely and completely mercenary, I have no problem helping friendly forum members with a few doubts here and there when I know the answer. I absolutely love the fact that when I have doubts and questions there are people here completely devoted to finding the correct answer together. But, as already stated, to proofread a whole text (even if it is, and probably because it is, of a personal nature) and "make it good" I would have to charge somebody some money. I'm sorry, but I make my living with live interpretation and document translations, and it's difficult to do and it should cost somebody something.

But of course, my opinion is only my own and in no way reflects the opinion of these forums.


----------



## ILT

Well, to add to Ampurdan's and Daniel's responses, translation of whole texts is out of the scope of the forum. The forums are a complement to the dictionaries, therefore threads (except for those in CS and CD, of course) should be able to help a person in need of the translation or equivalent of a certain word of phrase. Just as a dictionary does not add a section on the translation of whole documents, I don't see why this one in particular should.

Also, members don't like it when taken advantage of; I mean, most people who come here and ask for full translations never come back to help others. Once a member participates steadily, she or he builds a network of friends with whom she or he participates, and is then able to decide if any of those friends can be asked to translate a whole document. Of course, members are never under any obligation whatsoever to answer such requests. 

As for the direct question, the answer is no, there will not be a forum for translation of whole documents. 

ILT


----------



## chorobisco

Ahora que veo el asunto con mas claridad, estoy completamente de acuerdo que no seria bueno tener un foro para la traduccion te textos completos. Ampurdan tiene razon cuando dice que el sitio se podria convertir 'en un lugar con fama de conseguir traducciones gratuitas de cualquier cosa', y eso seria un desastre. Como esta implicito en lo que ha dicho Daniel, tenemos que respetar a los traductores profesionales que dependen de la traduccion para su sueldo. Ellos ofrecen un servicio importante el cual se deberia valorar.

Esta bien que un usuario pueda pedirles personalmente a otros que le ayudan (aunque esto tambien se podria abusar).

Hice la pregunta originalmente porque aunque no tenemos un foro para traducciones, muy a menudo aparecen nuevos posts en los que alguien pide una traduccion.


----------



## zazap

The other problem I see with proofreading, is that it takes a fair amount of time.  Often, when whole paragraphs are posted, more than one person works on it for a while, to then realize that 5 other people also spent 10 minutes on the same text.  I think it is a waste of our precious time and energy... Just something I noticed.


----------



## ampurdan

chorobisco said:


> Esta bien que un usuario pueda pedirles personalmente a otros que le ayudan (aunque esto tambien se podria abusar)



Sólo para aclarar: no está permitido "abordar" a usuarios con los que no se tiene ningún tipo de relación con peticiones de traducción. Cuando ILT ha hablado de eso, se refería a pedir ayuda a "amigos" con los que se tenga suficiente confianza para que se les pueda pedir un pequeño favor. Aunque a veces los amigos también abusen, no vamos a ponerle puertas al campo.


----------



## chorobisco

That's true too. I actually find it quite frustrating when people post translation requests in the grammar or vocabulary forums, which is one reason why I enquired about the possibility of a separate forum. I suppose it's more a matter of enforcing the rules of the forums more effecively.


----------



## chorobisco

ampurdan said:


> Sólo para aclarar: no está permitido "abordar" a usuarios con los que no se tiene ningún tipo de relación con peticiones de traducción. Cuando ILT ha hablado de eso, se refería a pedir ayuda a "amigos" con los que se tenga suficiente confianza para que se le pueda pedir un pequeño favor. Aunque a veces los amigos también abusen, no vamos a ponerle puertas al campo.


 
De acuerdo. Por eso digo que los foros estan abiertos a abusos en esta area tambien; o sea, que alguna persona le mandara un mensaje a alguien que desconociera para pedirle ayuda, eso seria un abuso.


----------



## ampurdan

chorobisco said:


> That's true too. I actually find it quite frustrating when people post translation requests in the grammar or vocabulary forums, which is one reason why I enquired about the possibility of a separate forum. I suppose it's more a matter of enforcing the rules of the forums more effecively.



To do so, we mods would appreciate a lot that foreros reported (by clicking on the read triangle on the right top corner of each post) the threads in which rule 18 is infringed. That would help a lot. In some forums, much time can go by until a mod sees a bad thread, so the help of our fellow foreros is invaluable.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Como traductora profesional y usuaria de WR, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que no se abra un foro específico para traducciones y correcciones: si la traducción ya está infravalorada como actividad profesional, no quiero ni pensar qué pasaría en caso de auge de este tipo de foros y herramientas: Dios (?) nos libre.

Comentar que yo he recibido en varias ocasiones mensajes privados de gente que ni siquiera conozco para que les revise o les traduzca textos. Evidentemente, los "deleteo" en menos que canta un gallo.

Un saludo de Sunday afternoon desde Barcelona to the world!


----------

